# Problems with launching image acquire and photoshop on mac



## vertentyr2 (Dec 3, 2010)

I recently tried to install a scanner on my Mac Book Pro. I found that Mac no longer supported TWAIN so I was told to download a plug in so that I could scan from photoshop. I was also told to download a program called image acquire, which I did. As it turns out, the scanner itself was defective but in the process of trying to debug the problem I deleted a couple files. One of them was a folder called TWAIN.framework. When I restarted and tried to launch Photoshop again I got an error and it wouldn't launch. I got the same thing when I tried to launch Image Acquire. I've tried to wipe to uninstall Photoshop and reinstall. I've tried to get rid of anything TWAIN, I've tried everything I know to get photoshop working again with no luck. All I can think of at this point is to do a total reinstall. I would really rather not do that. If anyone can help me find a solution I would be very grateful.

Thanks

Here is the details of the error. As you can see it looks like it's hanging on that TWAIN.framework folder. I found that folder on line and tried to replace it but now it tells me that it has the wrong architecture. I don't know what that means or how to fix it.
-----------------------------

Process: ImageAcquire [452]
Path: /Applications/ImageAcquire.app/Contents/MacOS/ImageAcquire
Identifier: Image Acquire
Version: ??? (???)
Code Type: X86 (Native)
Parent Process: launchd [174]

Date/Time: 2010-12-03 16:03:15.582 -0600
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.6.5 (10H574)
Report Version: 6

Interval Since Last Report: 5584 sec
Crashes Since Last Report: -16
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report: 1
Anonymous UUID: 0066E68A-69D3-4112-8705-6581333980C2

Exception Type: EXC_BREAKPOINT (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread: 0

Dyld Error Message:
*Library not loaded: /System/Library/Frameworks/TWAIN.framework/Versions/A/TWAIN
Referenced from: /Applications/ImageAcquire.app/Contents/MacOS/ImageAcquire
Reason: no suitable image found. Did find:
/System/Library/Frameworks/TWAIN.framework/Versions/A/TWAIN: mach-o, but wrong architecture
/Library/Frameworks/TWAIN.framework/Versions/A/TWAIN: mach-o, but wrong architecture
/System/Library/Frameworks/TWAIN.framework/Versions/A/TWAIN: mach-o, but wrong architecture*

Binary Images:
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe4162b dyld 132.1 (???) <A4F6ADCC-6448-37B4-ED6C-ABB2CD06F448> /usr/lib/dyld

Model: MacBookPro5,5, BootROM MBP55.00AC.B03, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.53 GHz, 4 GB, SMC 1.47f2
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 9400M, NVIDIA GeForce 9400M, PCI, 256 MB
Memory Module: global_name
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x8D), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.131.36.1)
Bluetooth: Version 2.3.8f7, 2 service, 12 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: AirPort, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: Hitachi HTS545032B9SA02, 298.09 GB
Serial ATA Device: HL-DT-ST DVDRW GS23N
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x8403, 0x26500000
USB Device: Seagate Mass Storage, 0x0bc2, 0x0500, 0x24100000
USB Device: Built-in iSight, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x8507, 0x24400000
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x0236, 0x04600000
USB Device: IR Receiver, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x8242, 0x04500000
USB Device: BRCM2046 Hub, 0x0a5c (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0x06100000
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x8213, 0x06110000


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

That framework is part os OS X.

You might be able to use the program *Pacifist* to extract the file you need from your OS X CD.

Additionally, you haven't listed what scanner what you have, but you might want to check out http://www.ellert.se/twain-sane/
This software allows many scanners to use the image capture tools built into OS X and you won't need a additional capture program (Image Acquire)


----------



## vertentyr2 (Dec 3, 2010)

Headrush

Thank you so much. Pacifist worked like a dream and I can now run Photoshop again. I tried Twain-sane but I don't think it supports my scanner. It is a Mustek Scan Express AE USB 1200 Pro.

I do have another problem, maybe you or someone could help me with that. Now when I try to scan an image from either photoshop or image acquire, the program crashes. I've looked at the error report but I don't really understand what I'm looking at.

Can anyone tell me what the problem is? Here's the report:

Process: ImageAcquire [225]
Path: /Applications/ImageAcquire.app/Contents/MacOS/ImageAcquire
Identifier: Image Acquire
Version: ImageAcuire version 0.0.0.1 (1.0)
Code Type: X86 (Native)
Parent Process: launchd [93]

Date/Time: 2010-12-03 22:25:42.363 -0600
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.6.5 (10H574)
Report Version: 6

Interval Since Last Report: 13436 sec
Crashes Since Last Report: -4
Per-App Interval Since Last Report: 10 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report: 4
Anonymous UUID: 0066E68A-69D3-4112-8705-6581333980C2

Exception Type: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread: 0 Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Thread 0 Crashed: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x905e5ec0 CFStringGetLength + 80
1 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x905e5cce CFURLCreateWithFileSystemPath + 30
2 ScanModule 0x12b3100b CUIWnd::ModuleLoad(char const*) + 81
3 ScanModule 0x12b311ed CUIWnd::CUIWnd() + 123
4 ScanModule 0x12b24569 CScan::OpenDS(DS_SCANNERDESCRIPTOR*, DS_IMAGEDESCRIPTOR*) + 143
5 TwainDS 0x007b1238 -[mtwm DS_Control_Identity:::] + 177
6 TwainDS 0x007b0a73 DS_Entry + 287
7 org.twain.dsm 0x00010377 -[DS callDS:dataGroup:dataArgumentType:messageID:dataPtr:] + 464
8 org.twain.dsm 0x0000fcc5 -[DS openDS:dsIdentity:] + 95
9 org.twain.dsm 0x0000f7e0 -[DSM openDS] + 629
10 org.twain.dsm 0x0000e362 -[DSM entry:destination:dataGroup:dataArgumentType:messageID:dataPtr:] + 149
11 org.twain.dsm 0x0000e18e DSM_Entry + 165
12 Image Acquire 0x00005b37 TWAINHandler:penDS() + 149
13 Image Acquire 0x00003954 -[MyWindowController OnBtnAcquire:] + 342
14 com.apple.AppKit 0x96ba5c46 -[NSApplication sendAction:to:from:] + 112
15 com.apple.AppKit 0x96c85465 -[NSControl sendAction:to:] + 108
16 com.apple.AppKit 0x96c80f12 -[NSCell _sendActionFrom:] + 169
17 com.apple.AppKit 0x96c80209 -[NSCell trackMouse:inRectfView:untilMouseUp:] + 1808
18 com.apple.AppKit 0x96cd58a1 -[NSButtonCell trackMouse:inRectfView:untilMouseUp:] + 524
19 com.apple.AppKit 0x96c7ec5f -[NSControl mouseDown:] + 812
20 com.apple.AppKit 0x96c7cc68 -[NSWindow sendEvent:] + 5549
21 com.apple.AppKit 0x96b95817 -[NSApplication sendEvent:] + 6431
22 com.apple.AppKit 0x96b292a7 -[NSApplication run] + 917
23 com.apple.AppKit 0x96b212d9 NSApplicationMain + 574
24 Image Acquire 0x00002c6e _start + 216
25 Image Acquire 0x00002b95 start + 41

Thread 1: Dispatch queue: com.apple.libdispatch-manager
0 libSystem.B.dylib 0x95d30982 kevent + 10
1 libSystem.B.dylib 0x95d3109c _dispatch_mgr_invoke + 215
2 libSystem.B.dylib 0x95d30559 _dispatch_queue_invoke + 163
3 libSystem.B.dylib 0x95d302fe _dispatch_worker_thread2 + 240
4 libSystem.B.dylib 0x95d2fd81 _pthread_wqthread + 390
5 libSystem.B.dylib 0x95d2fbc6 start_wqthread + 30

Thread 2:
0 libSystem.B.dylib 0x95d2fa12 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libSystem.B.dylib 0x95d2ffa8 _pthread_wqthread + 941
2 libSystem.B.dylib 0x95d2fbc6 start_wqthread + 30

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
eax: 0xa006e8ac ebx: 0x905e5e81 ecx: 0xa078a4c0 edx: 0x00000007
edi: 0x00000000 esi: 0x00000000 ebp: 0xbfffed68 esp: 0xbfffed50
ss: 0x0000001f efl: 0x00010283 eip: 0x905e5ec0 cs: 0x00000017
ds: 0x0000001f es: 0x0000001f fs: 0x00000000 gs: 0x00000037
cr2: 0x00000000

Binary Images:
0x1000 - 0x6ff6 +Image Acquire ImageAcuire version 0.0.0.1 (1.0) /Applications/ImageAcquire.app/Contents/MacOS/ImageAcquire
0xd000 - 0x13ff7 org.twain.dsm 1.9.4 (1.9.4) <1EF840DB-CB48-5207-7535-D82EBC0FCD5F> /System/Library/Frameworks/TWAIN.framework/Versions/A/TWAIN
0x7af000 - 0x7b8fff +TwainDS 0.0.0.4 (0.0.0.4) <49011573-4EED-7984-CF3B-BE957FFD7491> /Library/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Sources/TwainDS.ds/Contents/MacOS/TwainDS
0x12b22000 - 0x12b35ff7 +ScanModule ScanModule version 1.1.0.3-2 (1.1.0.3-1) /Library/Bundles/ScanModule.bundle/Contents/MacOS/ScanModule
0x12b87000 - 0x12bdcfdf +com.DivXInc.DivXDecoder 6.8.3.5 (6.8.3.5) /Library/QuickTime/DivX Decoder.component/Contents/MacOS/DivX Decoder
0x12c0a000 - 0x12c0dff3 +com.divx.divxtoolkit 1.0 (1.0) /Library/Frameworks/DivX Toolkit.framework/Versions/A/DivX Toolkit
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe4162b dyld 132.1 (???) <A4F6ADCC-6448-37B4-ED6C-ABB2CD06F448> /usr/lib/dyld
0x90003000 - 0x9003efeb libFontRegistry.dylib ??? (???) <4FB144ED-8AF9-27CF-B315-DCE5575D5231> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontRegistry.dylib
0x9003f000 - 0x90054fff com.apple.ImageCapture 6.0.1 (6.0.1) <E7ED2AC1-834C-A44E-531E-EC05F0496DBF> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x90198000 - 0x901b4fe3 com.apple.openscripting 1.3.1 (???) <DA16DE48-59F4-C94B-EBE3-7FAF772211A2> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x902ae000 - 0x902beff7 libsasl2.2.dylib 3.15.0 (compatibility 3.0.0) <C8744EA3-0AB7-CD03-E639-C4F2B910BE5D> /usr/lib/libsasl2.2.dylib
0x902bf000 - 0x902c2ff7 libCoreVMClient.dylib ??? (???) <1F738E81-BB71-32C5-F1E9-C1302F71021C> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreVMClient.dylib
0x902c3000 - 0x90320ff7 com.apple.framework.IOKit 2.0 (???) <A769737F-E0D6-FB06-29B4-915CF4F43420> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x90354000 - 0x90359ff7 com.apple.OpenDirectory 10.6 (10.6) <C1B46982-7D3B-3CC4-3BC2-3E4B595F0231> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/OpenDirectory
0x9035a000 - 0x9045bfe7 libxml2.2.dylib 10.3.0 (compatibility 10.0.0) <B4C5CD68-405D-0F1B-59CA-5193D463D0EF> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x90563000 - 0x90584fe7 com.apple.opencl 12.3 (12.3) <DEA600BF-4F54-66B5-DB2F-DC57FD518543> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/OpenCL
0x90585000 - 0x905c6ff7 libRIP.A.dylib 545.0.0 (compatibility 64.0.0) <16DAE1A5-937A-1CA2-D98F-2AF958B62993> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x905dd000 - 0x90758fe7 com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.6.4 (550.42) <C78D5079-663E-9734-7AFA-6CE79A0539F1> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x90759000 - 0x9078bfe3 libTrueTypeScaler.dylib ??? (???) <6E9D1A50-330E-F1F4-F93D-9ECC8A61B21A> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTrueTypeScaler.dylib
0x9078c000 - 0x9078cff7 com.apple.Accelerate 1.6 (Accelerate 1.6) <BC501C9F-7C20-961A-B135-0A457667D03C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x9078d000 - 0x90846fe7 libsqlite3.dylib 9.6.0 (compatibility 9.0.0) <52438E77-55D1-C231-1936-76F1369518E4> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
0x90890000 - 0x90a49feb com.apple.ImageIO.framework 3.0.4 (3.0.4) <C145139E-24C4-5A3D-B17C-809D528354B2> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
0x90a5a000 - 0x90abeffb com.apple.htmlrendering 72 (1.1.4) <4D451A35-FAB6-1288-71F6-F24A4B6E2371> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x90abf000 - 0x90ac0ff7 com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit 1.6.5 (1.6.5) <BE4C2495-B758-AD22-DCC0-56A6791E948E> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x90b70000 - 0x90b96ffb com.apple.DictionaryServices 1.1.2 (1.1.2) <43E1D565-6E01-3681-F2E5-72AE4C3A097A> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
0x90ba8000 - 0x90c09fe7 com.apple.CoreText 3.5.0 (???) <BB50C045-25F5-65B8-B1DB-8CDAEF45EB46> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x90c0a000 - 0x90c15ff7 libGL.dylib ??? (???) <48405993-0AE9-292B-6705-C3525528682A> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x910a7000 - 0x910c9fef com.apple.DirectoryService.Framework 3.6 (621.9) <F2EEE9D7-D4FB-14F3-E647-ABD32754F557> /System/Library/Frameworks/DirectoryService.framework/Versions/A/DirectoryService
0x910ca000 - 0x910d1ff7 com.apple.agl 3.0.12 (AGL-3.0.12) <6877F0D8-0DCF-CB98-5304-913667FF50FA> /System/Library/Frameworks/AGL.framework/Versions/A/AGL
0x910f0000 - 0x9113dfeb com.apple.DirectoryService.PasswordServerFramework 6.0 (6.0) <BF66BA5D-BBC8-78A5-DBE2-F9DE3DD1D775> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PasswordServer.framework/Versions/A/PasswordServer
0x9113e000 - 0x91162ff7 libJPEG.dylib ??? (???) <46AF3A0F-2B8D-87B9-62D4-0905678A64DA> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x911fc000 - 0x91294fe7 edu.mit.Kerberos 6.5.10 (6.5.10) <8B83AFF3-C074-E47C-4BD0-4546EED0D1BC> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
0x91295000 - 0x91327fe7 com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore 6.3 (312.7) <7410D1B2-655D-68DA-D4B9-2C65747B6817> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x91328000 - 0x91343ff7 libPng.dylib ??? (???) <E14178E0-B92D-94EA-DACB-04F346D7534C> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
0x91e2e000 - 0x91e6bff7 com.apple.SystemConfiguration 1.10.5 (1.10.2) <362DF639-6E5F-9371-9B99-81C581A8EE41> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x91eb4000 - 0x91ef7ff7 com.apple.NavigationServices 3.5.4 (182) <753B8906-06C0-3AE0-3D6A-8FF5AC18ED12> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
0x91ef8000 - 0x91f78feb com.apple.SearchKit 1.3.0 (1.3.0) <9E18AEA5-F4B4-8BE5-EEA9-818FC4F46FD9> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x91f79000 - 0x92029ff3 com.apple.ColorSync 4.6.3 (4.6.3) <AA1076EA-7665-3005-A837-B661260DBE54> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x92067000 - 0x9207bffb com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework 3.10.35 (3.10.35) <57DD5458-4F24-DA7D-0927-C3321A65D743> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x9207c000 - 0x92132ff7 libFontParser.dylib ??? (???) <33F62EE1-E457-C6FD-369E-E86745B94A4B> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontParser.dylib
0x92133000 - 0x93085fef com.apple.QuickTimeComponents.component 7.6.6 (1756) /System/Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeComponents.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeComponents
0x93086000 - 0x930a6fe7 libresolv.9.dylib 41.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <751955F3-21FB-A03A-4E92-1F3D4EFB8C5B> /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x930e3000 - 0x9312cfe7 libTIFF.dylib ??? (???) <AC1FC806-F7F4-174B-375F-FE5D6008666C> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x9312d000 - 0x931ddfe3 com.apple.QuickTimeImporters.component 7.6.6 (1756) <9276DEF5-B027-75CD-A0EB-69709F903196> /System/Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeImporters.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeImporters
0x931de000 - 0x93222fe7 com.apple.Metadata 10.6.3 (507.12) <8632684D-ED4C-4CE1-4C53-015DFF10D873> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x93223000 - 0x932d0fe7 libobjc.A.dylib 227.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <DF8E4CFA-3719-3415-0BF1-E8C5E561C3B1> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x932d1000 - 0x93544fe7 com.apple.Foundation 6.6.4 (751.42) <ACC0BAEB-C590-7052-3AB2-86C207C3D6D4> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x93545000 - 0x93559fe7 libbsm.0.dylib ??? (???) <14CB053A-7C47-96DA-E415-0906BA1B78C9> /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
0x9355a000 - 0x93567ff7 com.apple.NetFS 3.2.1 (3.2.1) <5E61A00B-FA16-9D99-A064-47BDC5BC9A2B> /System/Library/Frameworks/NetFS.framework/Versions/A/NetFS
0x93569000 - 0x93569ff7 com.apple.CoreServices 44 (44) <51CFA89A-33DB-90ED-26A8-67D461718A4A> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x93811000 - 0x93940fe3 com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox 1.6.5 (1.6.5) <0A0F68E5-4806-DB51-764B-D97554B801AD> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x93941000 - 0x93991ff7 com.apple.framework.familycontrols 2.0.1 (2010) <B9762E20-543D-13B9-F6BF-E8585F04CA01> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FamilyControls.framework/Versions/A/FamilyControls
0x93b14000 - 0x93b14ff7 com.apple.ApplicationServices 38 (38) <8012B504-3D83-BFBB-DA65-065E061CFE03> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x93b15000 - 0x93b26ff7 com.apple.LangAnalysis 1.6.6 (1.6.6) <97511CC7-FE23-5AC3-2EE2-B5479FAEB316> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x93b6e000 - 0x93bbfff7 com.apple.HIServices 1.8.1 (???) <51BDD848-32A5-2425-BE07-BD037A89630A> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x93c6a000 - 0x93caeff3 com.apple.coreui 2 (114) <29F8F1A4-1C96-6A0F-4CC2-9B85CF83209F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
0x93d00000 - 0x93d00ff7 com.apple.vecLib 3.6 (vecLib 3.6) <7362077A-890F-3AEF-A8AB-22247B10E106> /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x93d6d000 - 0x93d6fff7 libRadiance.dylib ??? (???) <10048B4A-2AE8-A4E2-21B8-C6E7A8C5B76F> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x93d70000 - 0x93d77ff3 com.apple.print.framework.Print 6.1 (237.1) <F5AAE53D-5530-9004-A9E3-2C1690C5328E> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x93dcf000 - 0x93eacff7 com.apple.vImage 4.0 (4.0) <64597E4B-F144-DBB3-F428-0EC3D9A1219E> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x93ead000 - 0x93eb1ff7 libGFXShared.dylib ??? (???) <C3A805C4-C0E5-B300-430A-7E811395CB8E> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGFXShared.dylib
0x93ec0000 - 0x93f2fff7 libvMisc.dylib 268.0.1 (compatibility 1.0.0) <2FC2178F-FEF9-6E3F-3289-A6307B1A154C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x93f30000 - 0x93faafff com.apple.audio.CoreAudio 3.2.6 (3.2.6) <F7C9B01D-45AD-948B-2D26-9736524C1A33> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x93fab000 - 0x93feeff7 libGLU.dylib ??? (???) <F8580594-0B38-F3ED-A715-CB3776B747A0> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x93fef000 - 0x9430fff3 com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 861.23 (861.23) <B08756E4-32C5-CC33-0268-7C00A5ED7537> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x94310000 - 0x94447ff7 com.apple.CoreAUC 6.04.04 (6.04.04) <050D9D16-AAE7-3460-4318-8449574F26C7> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreAUC.framework/Versions/A/CoreAUC
0x94448000 - 0x945cafe7 libicucore.A.dylib 40.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <35DB7644-0780-D2AB-F6A9-45F28D2D434A> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x948bd000 - 0x948c0ffb com.apple.help 1.3.1 (41) <67F1F424-3983-7A2A-EC21-867BE838E90B> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x94ac9000 - 0x94afaff7 libGLImage.dylib ??? (???) <78F59EAB-BBD4-7366-CA84-970547501978> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x94cd7000 - 0x94db2feb com.apple.DesktopServices 1.5.9 (1.5.9) <CED00AC1-924B-0E45-7D5E-1CEA8929F5BE> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x952a6000 - 0x952b4fe7 libz.1.dylib 1.2.3 (compatibility 1.0.0) <3CE8AA79-F077-F1B0-A039-9103A4A02E92> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x952b5000 - 0x95363ff3 com.apple.ink.framework 1.3.3 (107) <57B54F6F-CE35-D546-C7EC-DBC5FDC79938> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x953d4000 - 0x9547cffb com.apple.QD 3.36 (???) <FA2785A4-BB69-DCB4-3BA3-7C89A82CAB41> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x9547d000 - 0x95589ff7 libGLProgrammability.dylib ??? (???) <8B308FAE-843F-EE76-0254-3374CBFFA7B3> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
0x9558a000 - 0x9559cff7 com.apple.MultitouchSupport.framework 207.10 (207.10) <E1A6F663-570B-CE54-0F8A-BBCCDECE3B42> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MultitouchSupport.framework/Versions/A/MultitouchSupport
0x95612000 - 0x95613ff7 com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent 1.1 (1) <6C04C4C5-667E-2EBE-EB96-5B67BD4B2185> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TrustEvaluationAgent.framework/Versions/A/TrustEvaluationAgent
0x95614000 - 0x9561afff com.apple.CommonPanels 1.2.4 (91) <2438AF5D-067B-B9FD-1248-2C9987F360BA> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x9561b000 - 0x9561efe7 libmathCommon.A.dylib 315.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <1622A54F-1A98-2CBE-B6A4-2122981A500E> /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x95d09000 - 0x95eb0ff7 libSystem.B.dylib 125.2.1 (compatibility 1.0.0) <62291026-D016-705D-DC1E-FC2B09D47DE5> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x9605e000 - 0x96493ff7 libLAPACK.dylib 219.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <5E2D2283-57DE-9A49-1DB0-CD027FEFA6C2> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x96494000 - 0x9649efe7 com.apple.audio.SoundManager 3.9.3 (3.9.3) <5F494955-7290-2D91-DA94-44B590191771> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
0x964fa000 - 0x96505ff7 libCSync.A.dylib 545.0.0 (compatibility 64.0.0) <CB2510BD-A5B3-9D90-5917-C73F6ECAC913> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x96544000 - 0x96577ff7 com.apple.AE 496.4 (496.4) <7F34EC47-8429-3077-8158-54F5EA908C66> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x965a0000 - 0x9666afef com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices 357 (357) <CF9530AD-F581-B831-09B6-16D9F9283BFA> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x967d8000 - 0x967e2ffb com.apple.speech.recognition.framework 3.11.1 (3.11.1) <EC0E69C8-A121-70E8-43CF-E6FC4C7779EC> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x967e3000 - 0x9687eff7 com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS 4.4 (???) <ECB16606-4DF8-4AFB-C91D-F7947C26040F> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x96a7d000 - 0x96a9cff7 com.apple.CoreVideo 1.6.2 (45.6) <EB53CAA4-5EE2-C356-A954-5775F7DDD493> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
0x96b1f000 - 0x973ffff7 com.apple.AppKit 6.6.7 (1038.35) <ABC7783C-E4D5-B848-BED6-99451D94D120> /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
0x97419000 - 0x974b6fe3 com.apple.LaunchServices 362.1 (362.1) <885D8567-9E40-0105-20BC-42C7FF657583> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x9774f000 - 0x977b9fe7 libstdc++.6.dylib 7.9.0 (compatibility 7.0.0) <411D87F4-B7E1-44EB-F201-F8B4F9227213> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x977ba000 - 0x97b25ff7 com.apple.QuartzCore 1.6.3 (227.34) <CC1C1631-D8D1-D416-171E-A1683274E479> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x97b26000 - 0x97c54fe7 com.apple.CoreData 102.1 (251) <E6A457F0-A0A3-32CD-6C69-6286E7C0F063> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
0x97c55000 - 0x97eb8fef com.apple.security 6.1.1 (37594) <1949216A-7583-B73A-6112-4D55CA5852E3> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x97eb9000 - 0x97ef2ff7 libcups.2.dylib 2.8.0 (compatibility 2.0.0) <D6F24434-8217-DF72-2126-1953080680D7> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x97ef3000 - 0x981ecfef com.apple.QuickTime 7.6.6 (1756) <F08B13B6-31D7-BD18-DA87-A0CDFCF13B8F> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
0x98220000 - 0x98266ff7 libauto.dylib ??? (???) <29422A70-87CF-10E2-CE59-FEE1234CFAAE> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x982d6000 - 0x982d6ff7 com.apple.Carbon 150 (152) <9252D5F2-462D-2C15-80F3-109644D6F704> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x982da000 - 0x982f2ff7 com.apple.CFOpenDirectory 10.6 (10.6) <F9AFC571-3539-6B46-ABF9-46DA2B608819> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFOpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/CFOpenDirectory
0x982f4000 - 0x98302ff7 com.apple.opengl 1.6.11 (1.6.11) <286D1BC4-4CD8-3CD4-F723-5C196FE15FE0> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x9833b000 - 0x983bdffb SecurityFoundation ??? (???) <3670AE8B-06DA-C447-EB14-79423DB9C474> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
0x983be000 - 0x986e2fef com.apple.HIToolbox 1.6.3 (???) <0A5F56E2-9AF3-728D-70AE-429522AEAD8A> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x986e3000 - 0x986efff7 libkxld.dylib ??? (???) <F0E915AD-6B32-0D5E-D24B-B188447FDD23> /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
0x98908000 - 0x98908ff7 com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib 3.6 (vecLib 3.6) <1DEC639C-173D-F808-DE0D-4070CC6F5BC7> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x989cb000 - 0x989cfff7 IOSurface ??? (???) <D849E1A5-6B0C-2A05-2765-850EC39BA2FF> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOSurface.framework/Versions/A/IOSurface
0x989d0000 - 0x98ad4fe7 libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib 0.9.8 (compatibility 0.9.8) <BDEFA030-5E75-7C47-2904-85AB16937F45> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib
0x98ad5000 - 0x98ad7ff7 com.apple.securityhi 4.0 (36638) <38D36D4D-C798-6ACE-5FA8-5C001993AD6B> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x98bdd000 - 0x98be6ff7 com.apple.DiskArbitration 2.3 (2.3) <E9C40767-DA6A-6CCB-8B00-2D5706753000> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x98be7000 - 0x98c29ff7 libvDSP.dylib 268.0.1 (compatibility 1.0.0) <3F0ED200-741B-4E27-B89F-634B131F5E9E> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x98c2f000 - 0x98c32ff7 libCGXType.A.dylib 545.0.0 (compatibility 64.0.0) <B624AACE-991B-0FFA-2482-E69970576CE1> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXType.A.dylib
0x98c33000 - 0x99049ff7 libBLAS.dylib 219.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <C4FB303A-DB4D-F9E8-181C-129585E59603> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x9904a000 - 0x990f4fe7 com.apple.CFNetwork 454.11.5 (454.11.5) <D8963574-285A-3BD6-6B25-07D39C6F67A4> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x990f5000 - 0x9911dff7 libxslt.1.dylib 3.24.0 (compatibility 3.0.0) <769EF4B2-C1AD-73D5-AAAD-1564DAEA77AF> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x9912c000 - 0x9912cff7 com.apple.Cocoa 6.6 (???) <EA27B428-5904-B00B-397A-185588698BCC> /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
0x9912d000 - 0x9991c557 com.apple.CoreGraphics 1.545.0 (???) <1AB39678-00D5-FB88-3B41-93D78348E0DE> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x9991d000 - 0x99921ff7 libGIF.dylib ??? (???) <DA5758A4-71B0-DD6E-7402-B7FB15387569> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
0x99a21000 - 0x99a21ff7 liblangid.dylib ??? (???) <B99607FC-5646-32C8-2C16-AFB5EA9097C2> /usr/lib/liblangid.dylib
0xffff0000 - 0xffff1fff libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) <62291026-D016-705D-DC1E-FC2B09D47DE5> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib


----------

